# Assassin's Creed III GPU and CPU bench



## Crap Daddy (Nov 23, 2012)

Some CPU tests done on AC III







source: http://gamegpu.ru/action-/-fps-/-tps/assassins-creed-iii-test-gpu.html

Some GPU tests done on AC III






source: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Assas...ts/Assassins-Creed-3-Test-Benchmarks-1036472/


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 23, 2012)

wow, amazing..
it can be seen from the horizontal line graph, HD6970 performance is very close enough (on par) with HD7970GE and shockingly GTX560Ti performance is better than HD7970.. 

no wonder, it is twimtbp games, so yeah..


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 23, 2012)

Unoptimized for AMD. 

And how did all the bulldozers get faster than the Phenom 2's?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 23, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Unoptimized for AMD.
> 
> And how did all the bulldozers get faster than the Phenom 2's?



It seems to be one of the few latest games that favor Nvidia. AMD CPUs perform indeed very bad according to the test.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 23, 2012)

no piledriver or ivybridge cpus?


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 23, 2012)

What the hell... i hope AMD rolls out some new video drivers for this...


----------



## Over_Lord (Nov 23, 2012)

height of an unoptimized game


----------



## Depth (Nov 23, 2012)

Runs great maxed out on mine but I get a LOT of tearing during cutscenes. I'll try forcing vsync when I have time to play more.


----------



## darkangel0504 (Nov 23, 2012)

so funny



> Game is definitely not optimized!
> 
> I rage when I saw the fps drop to the mid 30's
> when I entered Boston.
> ...



http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/124076-13-assassin-creed


----------



## RCoon (Nov 23, 2012)

So severely unoptimised for AMD, and also no Piledriver specs among other processors...
Is this going to be as mad on the gpu as hitman currently is?


----------



## darkangel0504 (Nov 23, 2012)

poorly optimized game 




Lmao


----------



## lordjohn (Nov 23, 2012)

*interesting*



Crap Daddy said:


> Some CPU tests done on AC III
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121123/ac3 proz483.png
> 
> ...



so my i3 2100 with gf460 will bet my fx8120 with 6850CF? I will try with i3 later, so far on fx8120 with 6850CF I can not play all maxed out, so I set anti to high, environment to high, shadow to high, everything else to max. 1980, avg FPS 35, low FPS 25, High FPS 60. most the time it is at 60 FPS, but can get low FPS sometimes.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's so bad for AMD CPU's that it kinda smells of what icc would do. :shadedshu


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 24, 2012)

oh wow, my old dual core i3 2100 (and my sister;s i5 760) is till doing just fine. Ive read that the game is heavy on one single core only tho but ive seen some that it uses all threads even HT ones on the i3s


----------



## Nordic (Nov 24, 2012)

At first I thought I there wasn't any amd gpu's because I read to the 560ti...


----------



## irlandezul (Nov 25, 2012)

So for Assassins Creed 3 is more important the processor , not the video card ?
I guess that my I3 530 will do just fine .


----------



## lordjohn (Nov 26, 2012)

*I did some test*



lordjohn said:


> so my i3 2100 with gf460 will bet my fx8120 with 6850CF? I will try with i3 later, so far on fx8120 with 6850CF I can not play all maxed out, so I set anti to high, environment to high, shadow to high, everything else to max. 1980, avg FPS 35, low FPS 25, High FPS 60. most the time it is at 60 FPS, but can get low FPS sometimes.



amd 8120 turbo off, no OC, 6850 CF, as far seeing from usage and temps, the cpu and gpu are not full loaded, cpu at 47c, gpu at 67c, where crysis 2 and bf3 can make them a lot hotter, i think the game is not yet perfect for CF.


shadow high, environment high, anti normal, everything else max. 1080.
tested fps with fraps, tested in in Boston

Frames	 Time (ms)	 Min	 Max	 Avg
249695	5397541	25	64	46.261


----------



## jagd (Nov 27, 2012)

If it is in the nvidia's ''The Way It's Meant to Be Played'' program it is usual , 
iirc nvidia workers making optimization to games for nvidia but it does not mean they  do best for everybody ; metro 2033 loads physicx while i have ati card without asking to me ,i would not load that crap and think people with very low performance and/or problem because they are not hw literacy.
BTW Ubisoft is a company removed direct x 10.1 support from Ac because it was in twimtbp probram back in the day  http://www.tgdaily.com/games/37326-ubisoft-caught-in-a-little-assassin’s-creed-scandal



lordjohn said:


> i think the game is not yet perfect for CF.


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 27, 2012)

That is somewhat fake. I tried it on my pc at resolution 1280x1024 with my 6770 HD to make a review
on my website with all high and it ran like 20FPS when inside cities, but when in the jungle it ran smoothly.
I have the specs listed so you can see for yourself.
You can look the screenshots here: http://www.anothergames.com/reviews/ac


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 27, 2012)

they benched it at 1080p so normally it would be more taxing than 1280 x 1024 (and since 1280 x 1024, it has black borders/cropped so you are effectively running it at 1280 x 720)


----------

